# Hi I’m new here....



## Hunting_Mom

hey y’all!!! I’m new this this forum. I am 28 I am a wife, a mother of two, and a stay at home mom. My husband and I have been talking about a third child. My heart literally yearns for one and I feel like my little family just isn’t complete. With my first I had eclampsia and my daughter and I almost died from it. With my second I had him 4 weeks early due to high blood pressure. I have a yearly appointment on June 11 and I just want to get my doctors opinion. I don’t want to try but I don’t really want to prevent either. I honestly think this is the best way for a baby.


----------



## mridula

Hi and welcome to the forum :) All the best for #3 dear :)
I'm 27years old and TTC #1


----------



## Bevziibubble

hHi and welcome to BabyandBump :)


----------



## blueskai

Welcome!
I started my journey 10 years ago after suffering two losses, and I always said since then that if I get pregnant it would have to be a surprise, and well it certainly was that!! So i understand a bit where you're coming from.
Good luck at the Drs, and I hope everything works out for you.

xo


----------

